
Are we there yet by Rich Hickey - leandot
https://www.infoq.com/presentations/Are-We-There-Yet-Rich-Hickey
======
cpr
Fantastic talk. (Should say 2007 in the title.)

This was in August, with the first announcement of Clojure in October of the
same year, so Rich was just preparing the world for Clojure concepts?

------
hga
This is the famous 2009 JVM Languages Summit keynote.

